# Building mesa-libs fails



## einsibjani (Jun 5, 2020)

mesa-libs suddenly fails to build in poudrere. The error in the log is

```
/usr/bin/ld: unrecognized option '--build-id=sha1'
```
The mostly full log is here (snipped to fit in pastebin): https://pastebin.com/ttUy7JrE

It's a 12.1 host building for 11.3, could that be the cause?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2020)

einsibjani said:


> It's a 12.1 host building for 11.3, could that be the cause?


No, that shouldn't be a problem.

You appear to have CCACHE enabled, try building without it.


----------



## einsibjani (Jun 5, 2020)

Well, I disabled ccache, and it gives a new error 

See log https://pastebin.com/aX4tGpeM


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2020)

This is the build log on the FreeBSD package clusters: http://package21.nyi.freebsd.org/data/113amd64-default-qat/537452/logs/mesa-libs-19.0.8.log

Whenever I run into build errors I usually check the official builds. If it builds properly on the FreeBSD clusters you can usually assume the issue is caused by something on your own side. Then you need to figure out what's different.


----------



## einsibjani (Jun 5, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Whenever I run into build errors I usually check the official builds. If it builds properly on the FreeBSD clusters you can usually assume the issue is caused by something on your own side. Then you need to figure out what's different.


Thanks, that's a good tip.

Regarding my problem, it fixed itself


----------

